# Online Spouse Visa Form



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 2 QUESTIONS:

1) Will anyone please tell me, when do I have to print the form? Either after filling each page I should take that page's print out or after I click on the "Confirm Application" tab?

2) Plus, also tell me is coverletter necessary from the applicant as well as the sponsor? If yes, then please tell me what would be content of the coverletters for both applicant and sponsor?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Also tell me should I fill the online form in capital letters or small letters are ok?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Print out after you've completed filling online.
Cover letter from both is recommended. Basically, your relationship history and future plans. Briefly amplify any particular aspects of your relationship that require explanation, such as pressure of work limited opportunity to travel to each other's country, or need to care for sick relatives.
You should write clearly and legibly. If your handwriting is poor, better to write in capitals. Or you can use form-filling software to word-process your answers and then print out.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi all people who have recently filled online spouse visa form for UK:

I am extremely confused about the section " Family Details". This page contains three parts "spouse/partner", " father" and "mother"... Please help me as I am totally confused whether i have to put my information in spouse/partner section and have to give information about my "father and my mother???? 

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

bluemoon82 said:


> Hi all people who have recently filled online spouse visa form for UK:
> 
> I am extremely confused about the section " Family Details". This page contains three parts "spouse/partner", " father" and "mother"... Please help me as I am totally confused whether i have to put my information in spouse/partner section and have to give information about my "father and my mother????
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


Hello i had the same issue but looking at it, it's common sense (family details) means they're asking you about you family and not yourself..

Put your mother and father details and then when you select spouse put your spouse's details


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

You mean their date of birth, passport number, name etc etc???


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, got it


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Yessss  good Luck


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

tHANKS. I REALLY NEED IT


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am still confused, how do i show email logs. What is email logs at first place?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

bluemoon82 said:


> I am still confused, how do i show email logs. What is email logs at first place?


what do you mean? is it a question from the visa form? or you are just asking what email logs is?

email records? your email?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I read on this forum that as a communication proof I should show email logs. Now i don't know what email logs are. This was the actual statement:

10 to 15 photos is sufficient. You only need to show Skype and email logs. You do not need to include content.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can I show 3 - 4 emails with content?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Email log is like the screenshot of your inbox and sent box, showing names of sender and recipient and date. If you use a nickname, make a note to point this out.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh Thank you so much for saving my time


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

After submitting the application form, next page comes as sign the declaration, Should I write my full name there as i cannot put my signatures??? 

Please let me know quickly.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. And sign the printed-out copy.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

should I leave the signature part empty and click on sign declaration?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok sorry got it.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

ok now one more thing, I called visa center for appointment and they say that first i should submit the fees but fee submission option comes after book an appointment. Pleasse tell me what do I do.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

bluemoon82 said:


> ok now one more thing, I called visa center for appointment and they say that first i should submit the fees but fee submission option comes after book an appointment. Pleasse tell me what do I do.


Just Put the applicant name where it's asking you to put signature... Forget about the appointment just proceed to the next page, pay the visa fee then book an appointment separately, once you have the appointment booked, print it out from email or from a website.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

and in the end i can print the form ???


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes, after completing it, paid visa fee, Booked appointment..

You can go to your email you will received payment confirmation, booking confirmation.. print them all including the Application form.. sign it.. 

(do not forget about the appendix 2 i think in your case)


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes I have already filled it. .. thank you so much for your concern.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome ^_^


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> I am still confused, how do i show email logs. What is email logs at first place?



oh thats the most terrible part . i think they mean you need to print out your email correspondence and copies of your phone bills to the uk if you have any. i have trouble with these cos we mostly talk on facebook... i'd need to remove our most intimate messages from there first.

i once had to print out all my email correspondence for a private tourist visa invitation, that was about a hundred pages. o_0!

unless you're an IT geek and have a special software to create log files from Outlook...i'd just send them a list of undecodable CVS files then!


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it necessary to have pounds in my account to submit the fees through debit or credit card or system will automatically convert the price in pounds if i submit it in rupees???


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

on a second thought, maybe one should leave theirs most intimate messages for an immigration officer to read if you're applying for a spouse visa.. am not sure


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

bluemoon82 said:


> Is it necessary to have pounds in my account to submit the fees through debit or credit card or system will automatically convert the price in pounds if i submit it in rupees???


try and see if it works... its more a question to your bank and the card you've got.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

LOl you guys! bout the intimate conversation... i had to delete it too 

Regarding the payment.. make sure you have enough money in pounds or whatever they will automatically convert it and ask you to pay the right amount.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Will anyone of you please tell me that how many sets of photocopies of documents should I take with you to visa center??? I am thinking of making 2 sets of photocopies and 1 set of original documents to take with me to visa center and one set of photocopies I'll keep with me at home. Please tell me.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

with me*


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

That's entirely up to you. Make Photocopy of the document which you think is really important for you as they might not send you back all the original documents after the decision.

However, Just in case you failed to make a copy and they fail to send you the original document, you can request them back.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

the address which is written on top of the cover letter of sponsor, what address sgould we give? address of british embassy? Sponsor's cover letter not applicant's.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

When i wrote my letter (i am the sponsor) i've only put the Embassy's address and the date.. nothing else. I didn't put my address


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Great. Thanks


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can you please send me a very well written cover letter.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

LoL.. >.< i can but ahmm... you might find mine a bit weird because it only contains about how we met and the progressed of our relationship. 

Joppa can tell you what you should put.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

don't send me an actual cover letter but just tell me the points which i should include?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen someone asked about the content of the letter. is somewhere here in the forum.. i'll try and find it and copy paste Joppa's answer.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am filling the online settlement visa application again after refusal of my visa. Now tell me please in the section Family Details --> Spouse/partner, whose information should I provide in spouse/partner section? because some of the questions of this section are very confusing.


----------

